# Limited Stress Echos



## KasiaH (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what I should be coding for a limited stress echos in the office.  I know for a full stress echo we bill 93351,93320,93325,93352, and the drug  code.  What happens when we just do a follow-up or limited to focus on one specific area?  Do I use the 93308,93320,93325?  Or still the same as a complete stress echo since it does not say complete or limited.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you are focusing on one area of the heart when performing a stress echocardiogram then you would bill with 93015, 93308, 99321 & 93325 & 93352 if a contrast drug is used. Billing with 93308 you are informing the payer that you did not look at all 4 chambers, valves and pericardium and only looking at a limited section. So I think it would be appropriate to bill it this way. 

Good luck,
Dee, CPC, CCC


----------

